
Adafruit: Exclusive Interview with Fred Dart – CEO of FTDI - mafuyu
https://blog.adafruit.com/2016/02/08/exclusive-interview-with-fred-dart-ceo-of-ftdi-ftdichip-ftdi-adafruit/
======
ChuckMcM
I think that was the most straight-up and honest answer I've ever seen a chip
company CEO give to questions on their policy decisions.

The interesting bits for me were 90% of the problem is "cheap arduino clones"
and "we've never had a problem with large distributors".

------
raphman_
Context:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8493849](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8493849)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11011343](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11011343)

